# Irma w deer #2....



## SELFBOW (Sep 16, 2017)

Had to work my first Saturday of the year today. Got in the stand at 5:56. Heard deer coming at 6:08. My buddies were joking that it's armadillos. Doe and a velvet spike came out edge of plot. She didn't like something after a minute or so and when she turned back in I let her have one at 6:12.  Sitting in deer camp  now having a sip waiting on the other fellows.   I was the last one in and first one out! I'm taking up for Dendys silence while he's playing elsewhere.....


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 16, 2017)

Congrats.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 16, 2017)

Good shooting


----------



## Pointpuller (Sep 16, 2017)

Way to go!!!  Thats awesome. Congrats.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Sep 16, 2017)

Well placed shot, great start!


----------



## AllAmerican (Sep 16, 2017)

Great work!  2 for 2 now.


----------



## Johnny 71 (Sep 17, 2017)

Awesome, congrats


----------



## devolve (Sep 17, 2017)

way to go man!!


----------



## Barebowyer (Sep 17, 2017)

Good job Martin! Congrats!!


----------



## Vance Henry (Sep 17, 2017)

Congrats Martin on a great start.  Nice shot!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 17, 2017)

Bloody good deal.


----------



## trad bow (Sep 17, 2017)

Congratulations Martin


----------



## Allen Oliver (Sep 17, 2017)

Good deal Martin. Getting it done!!


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 17, 2017)

Allen Oliver said:


> Good deal Martin. Getting it done!!



Lucky!


----------



## Clipper (Sep 17, 2017)

Nice kill.


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 17, 2017)

Great shot man. Good job!


----------



## jekilpat (Sep 17, 2017)

Good job Martin! You're on a roll. Got 4 off days coming this week, so I hope to help you out with taking up Dendy's slack.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Sep 18, 2017)

Off to a roaring start this year! Congratulations Martin, stack em up!


----------



## dpoole (Sep 20, 2017)

Good shot


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 20, 2017)

Very nice!


----------

